# Japanese Foods



## Asmodean (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm really interested in learning more about Japanese cuisine, so I was just wondering if any of you have specific favorites other than obviously sushi!  Maybe Japanese snacks, pickled items, etc?

I personally have a love for any rice-based dish


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 7, 2009)

See if you can find yourself a copy of The Complete Book of Japanese Cooking - the traditions, techniques, ingredients and recipes by Emi Kazuko with recipes by Yasuko Fukuoka, Hermes House/Anness Publishing, printed 2001, 2005, & 2006. While I collect cookbooks & have a large number of Asian ones, this is by far my favorite Japanese one. About half the book is an in-depth pictorial discussion of authentic Japanese ingredients & how to prep them; second half is a collection of lovely authentic recipes - recipes that are explained well & in detail, & are relatively simple to prepare. This is a large hardcover book with photography that makes it worthy of gracing a coffee table when not in use in the kitchen.

I was lucky to find it on sale at Border's Books & paid around $8.00 for it; here's a link to it on Amazon: Amazon.com: The Complete Book of Japanese Cooking, the Traditions, Ingredients and Recipes: Emi Kazuko and Yasuko Fukuoka: Books

Keep in mind that there's more than one book with "The Complete Book of" title, so make sure the author(s) match to get the correct book.  It definitely deserves a spot on the bookshelf of anyone interested in Japanese cuisine.


----------



## Asmodean (Feb 7, 2009)

Awesome!  Thank you so much.  What's your favorite Japanese food though


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks Miss Breezy for the link....I was looking at a recipe the other day that called for a pinch of Japanese 7 spice --- I'd never heard of it...Chinese 5 spice yes, but not Japanese 7 spice....Yesterday while checking out a new (for me) Oriental Market I ask about it...They had it, so I bought a little bottle...Now I gotta figure out what to do with it...


----------



## Chef Munky (Feb 7, 2009)

My sister in law who is Japanese taught me how to make a few dishes.This one is very versatile.Left overs can be used,fresh,frozen.It's the rolling that takes practice.Once you have it down,you can make a ton of these.They freeze well.It can be appetizers or the main course.The wrappers are around $3..I find them in the refrigerated section in the produce isle.
Enjoy!


LUMPIA  

                  Asian/Filipino Spring Rolls 


1 package egg rolls 

1 small package mixed veggies 

1 pound of cooked crumbled or shredded meat,of your choice. 
Beef (Hamburger),Chicken,Pork,Turkey. 

Small bowl of water 

All purpose flour 

Cook beef, crumble,drain fat,set aside. 

Cook frozen veggies according to the package instructions,drain set aside. 

Cool both completely,then mix the meats and veggies together 

Take egg rolls separate them,then place on a floured plate to keep from sticking. 

Take one egg roll add the filling.No more then 2 Tablespoons per roll. 

Roll up according to the wrappers suggestion,on the back. 

Makes 12. 

Can be frozen well ahead of time in Zip lock bags.I'd make sure that they are dusted well with flour before freezing,keeps them from sticking together. 

When you need them,no need to wait until they defrost. 

Take them out deep fry at 350 degrees until crispy,light golden.You know when there done when they float to the top. 

All meats can be omitted from this recipe,Cabbage,Fresh Spinach and such,make great alternatives.  


Serve with rice 

Dipping sauces can be 

Soy 

Sweet and sour 

Teriyaki 

Tonkatsu


Have fun!

Munky.
_________________


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 7, 2009)

Perfect timing Chef Munky...I was just discussing this with my DW ... Making plans for my DD's upcoming birthday!! Thanks for the recipe!!!! Keep em coming!!


----------



## Asmodean (Feb 7, 2009)

I've made this sort of thing with rice paper wrappers and steamed veggies (also chicken or some other kind of protein I'm in the mood for).  Except when you use rice paper, you don't need to fry them and they taste really good just having been rolled and dipped in some sort of quick sauce.  I guess they're summer rolls instead of spring rolls, but they make wonderful appetizers and awesome snacks.

Thanks so much everyone, keep the recipes coming like Bob said!!!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 7, 2009)

Asmodean said:


> Awesome! Thank you so much. What's your favorite Japanese food though


 
That's impossible to answer as it really depends on what I'm in the mood for.  I always enjoy a good Miso Soup - plain or with tofu &/or mushrooms & seaweed.  I also like vegetable &/or seafood tempura, as well as miso or teriyaki glazed/marinated fish or poultry.  When I can get them really fresh, tiny Butterfish basted with soy & sake & grilled outdoors are simple yet elegant.  And while the name of the dish escapes me at the moment, there's also a Japanese dish I used to enjoy at a tiny little Japanese place in NY that was comprised of very thin, very tender slices of cooked beef rolled around whole grilled scallions.  Gosh, I haven't thought of that one in years - may have to go look it up & make it for myself (hubby being a non-red-meat-eater & a non-scallion-eater & all. . .).


----------



## Big Shot (Feb 8, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> About half the book is an in-depth pictorial discussion of authentic Japanese ingredients & how to prep them;



I wish you could find a lot more books of this type.  I love these much more than the usual book loaded with with recipes and no pictures or information.


----------



## LaurenG (Feb 8, 2009)

I love love love vegetable tempura!!! Its simply delicious! I know you said no sushi but something my dad makes is what he calls baked sushi. You basically combine rice and any meats or veggies of your choice with a little mayo, hot sauce or soy sauce in a small baking dish. Top with sesame seeds and "furikake" (dry Japanese condiment meant to be sprinkled on top of rice. It typically consists of a mixture of dried and ground fish, sesame seeds, chopped seaweed, sugar and salt). Bake at 350 degrees for 10-15 minutes until the sesame seeds start to slightly brown. Place dry seaweed wrappers on a baking sheet and bake in the same oven for 5-10 minutes. Spoon some of the baked sushi mixture on to the wrapper and enjoy!


----------



## Asmodean (Feb 8, 2009)

Haha I didn't mean that you can't give me a sushi recipe!!!  It sounds awesome


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 8, 2009)

This is one of my favorite Japanese recipes: Japanese Noodle, Shrimp and Cucumber Salad


----------



## Asmodean (Feb 9, 2009)

Soba noodles are awesome.  The salad sounds like something I'll be trying soon.


----------



## Claire (Feb 14, 2009)

My favorite was one my Mom's Japanese friends in the military used to fix for us, and I believe might have been popular other places in the sixties.  There is almost no recipe for it, but it is a fun party or family dish.  Suki Yaki.  

It is fun that someone's Japanese friend taught them to make lumpia, given that it is a Filipino dish!  Not unusual, just fun.


----------



## Asmodean (Feb 18, 2009)

I just borrowed a book from the library on cooking throughout world history, a very interesting subject to me, and I plan to read up on the Asiatic section


----------



## powerplantop (Feb 26, 2009)

I have to book Japanese Homestyle cooking by Tokiko Suzuki. Love the Recipies for Chicken Teriyaki and Niku-jaga.


----------

